# Best friends...forever



## rkunsaw (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh,   Nooooooooooo !

:lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2013)

_I do find it hard to eat beef as i imagine the poor cow being slaughtered but not with Porky pig i am having roast pork tomorrow._


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 10, 2013)

I conside it my duty to show respect for it's sacrifice by eating as much of it as I can manage.  
Depends on your point of view I guess.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2013)

_Don't get me wrong i do like beef, mind you i haven't had a steak for 5 years, i will eat Corned beef when i cook it and only the gerello cut which is the muscle on the back of the leg, it looks like fillet and no fat._


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 10, 2013)

Ummmm, you know that the fat is where the flavour hides don't you? 
 I love all those health conscious shoppers who pick all the lean mean steaks from the supermarket and leave me the best, tenderest and tastiest marbled ones.
Thanks folks. Bwaaahaahaha


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2013)

_I just knew you would say that Di.:lofl::lofl:_


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 10, 2013)

What a bunch of _carnivores_ you lot are! :dread:

I would NEVER partake of the flesh of Elsie and Porky - it's just WRONG!

Oops, gotta run - gotta make lunch ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 10, 2013)

Those chickens you got there must be hellish hard to catch.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 10, 2013)

I do eat meat and do feel sorry for the slaughtered animals.  What's a carnivore to do?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2013)

How about this.....


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2013)

_Love that Picture Pappy_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2013)

*BFFs*


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2013)

_Aaaawwww ain't love sweet_


----------

